# Any Chefs with Chronic Pain i know your out there with me.



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, It's been a long time since I have posted at least a year I think.
I have been battling some major medical issues this past year and a half. I have not been able to work in our Industry in a Kitchen on my feet since Mothers day of 2016 due to all of my pain. 
The Doctors have tried 
Epidurals and Nerve blocks drugs medications nothing works.
Here are some issues 
back in 2004 I was climbing a mountain and I feel 38 feet I broke my ankle and my knee and I had surgery and those helped heeled up and was fine to be back in a kitchen I learned to live with the Arthritis Pain in my knee and leg over the years 
Then all of a Sudden just before mothers day last year like 12 years later all of the Nerves in my entire body lower back left leg left ankle hit me at one time then a few weeks later my right foot the heal or is it spelled heel area. I have always had Planters food so I have always had to have once a year injections in my heel and custom orthotics but I was diagnosed now with having a pocket area in my heel that has no fat.

The Pills stopped helping the Epidurals and Nerve blocks last about 24 to 48 hours before the pain comes back. I finally got some release in my lower back and right leg after a trial of whats called an SCS Spinal Cord Stimulator where they ran leads directly into my spine.

now I am scheduled for a permanent implant of the Spinal Cord Stimulator it sends a electrical signal to stimulate and vibrate the nerves directly so yes it has settings where it can be turned down and you don't feel it and some settings where I will feel it like a motorboat lol kind of like a tens unit but that's for the muscles the SCS I am getting will stimulate the spine and the nerves directly.

If this doesn't eventually turn scuesfull for my Right heal also I am afraid there is only one other option after this and that is a Pain Pump where it gives me a Stint implant where they put drugs in once or twice a week and it slowly gives that to my body.

The reason I am bringing this topic here is are their any others in the Industry who have either of these medical Devices implanted in them? How are they doing for you? how do they interfere with your work? 


The Other Question is the big one is my Kitchen Career over for me? I am so scared and sad that I have not been able to work on my feet in like 17 months 
What I mean by this is say the Spinal Cord Stimulator doesn't work 
and they have to put a Sting and Medical Pump in me that gives me drugs will anyone be able to Liabbly hire me to work in the kitchen or since I'm going to be on pain medication like liquid pain meds such as Morphine or Dilodin or other drugs that they would put in the pump which will be internal not outside so I won't have a pump that I'm carrying around like you have at the hospital this is an internal pump that they can insert the drugs in weekly in a stint in my chest but it will continuously give me drugs and specific times during the day. Will i be able to get work for liable reasons I know that I can't really be denied for medical reasons but can someone turn around and say that their work liability insurance won't allow me to work since the drugs aren't a good mix when it comes to working machinery such as Slicers stoves ovens and sharp blades ? 

thank you so much 
Ross G


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have chronic pain after putting in about 25 years. Bone spurs lower back, arthritis in all my joints, bone on bone hip, two bad knees, severe neuropathy in both feet, the list goes on. I'm on the path to disability at 56. 
My opinion, your done, find a desk job. No one will hire you in a kitchen with a morphine pump. 
If you want to cook do it at home for friends and family.


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

my path started when i was 17 i guess now 20 years latter im near Permanent Disability of putting 20 years of my life on the line in the kitchen.

im about about 19 credits from having my Bachelors in Hospitality i am hopfully going to finish that and then think about my MBA in Education perhaps i can teach Culinary the old saying those who can't do teach LMAO joking i know thats bull shit but i can atleast joke about it to myself. but thats something i have thought about for a long time so maybe not a desk job but if i can get away with teaching perhaps


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm nowhere near as damaged as you and already I'm retired from the line. I continued to work after I had a wrist surgery but after I had a shoulder surgery on the same side, I stopped cooking professionally for good. Since then, I got into research and development, consulting, teaching, and became an entrepreneur. You won't miss cooking on the line that much after a while.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not as bad as you thumper but, arthritis in my hands, varicose veins, hernia(being operated this week), bad knees.....that is for my troubles for the last 24 years......£247 in my account last time I looked, not much to show for is it? No glamour, just hard work.... I talk a loot of rubbish sometimes but I don't think I would of done anything else if I had a chance again apart from maybe going to a Michelin star place at the beginning of my career.....I agree with chefbuba, take it easy, get yourself a job teaching as you said at least you will still be in cooking and you can transfer some of your knowledge on to the youngsters. Good luck brother


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Also not as bad as you Thumper but I too have back issues with 5 herniated disks, sciatica, varicose veins, neuropathy.
46 years in the kitchen. I retired last year. I had back surgery just 5 days ago to remove bone material in my disc that was impinging on nerves. I am recuperating as I type this.
I agree that your career in the physical kitchen is no more, but getting your BS degree will offer a window into management and perhaps more......


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey thumper good to hear from you ... not so good for the reason you are here.
I personally have a 25 year history of lower back pain...my only options were surgeries which helped but not 100% and have had to seek pain management therapy for 12 plus years.
In fact my surgeries left so much scar tissue that they couldn't thread a cannula for a pump so had to go the pill route.
I wont go thru the entire story but it sounds like (from the treatments you have had) that you may be helped by one of the new miracle back surgeries (too late for me as I have had a couple of fusions).
Yes back surgery...those symptoms can come from bulging and ruptured disks as well as localized injuries.
Seek out a second opinion from the best neuro surgeon you can get to (one who does ONLY back surgeries).
A teaching hospital IMO is where to look for that sort of doc (as they are sooo good that they are paid a huge amt of money to teach).

Hope everything works out ok for you.
mimi


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You guys have me worried about my future 

chefross hope your recovery goes well.

Thumper sounds like you should take a step back from the stove. Are there other areas of the culinary world you're interested in?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

someday said:


> You guys have me worried about my future
> 
> chefross hope your recovery goes well.
> 
> Thumper sounds like you should take a step back from the stove. Are there other areas of the culinary world you're interested in?


This life will slowly eat away at your body, if you aren't careful. Feet problems, knee problems, back pain, arthritis, carpal tunnel; the list goes on. While I know many chefs that have made it to "retirement" age in the kitchen, I know many, many more that had to bow out long before that due to pains and health issues. Take some advice from someone who didn't-make sure that you take of your body while you are young. Buy top of the line shoes, exercise, keep your weight under control, try and work on mats as often as you can. You can head off a lot of problems but this business can eat you up if you don't take care of yourself, and even then there are some things that are unavoidable.


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Everyone for all the kind words and sharing your storys of pain with me.

I had surgery yesterday for my Spinal Cord Stimulator implant
right now the next week is ging ot be totally rough for me i had a lot of scare tissue around my nerves and spine in some areas that they had to streach some stuff to get under the nerves to run the leads for my SCS unit implant i have so they the Dr said about a week and that new pain will go away and will concentrate on the old pain and the recovery.

Yes i am going to afford into just completing my B.S then after i have that work on my MBA in Education so i can be qualified to Teach Culinary.


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

pete said:


> This life will slowly eat away at your body, if you aren't careful. Feet problems, knee problems, back pain, arthritis, carpal tunnel; the list goes on. While I know many chefs that have made it to "retirement" age in the kitchen, I know much, many more that had to bow out long before that due to pains and health issues. Take some advice from someone who didn't-make sure that you take of your body while you are young. Buy top of the line shoes, exercise, keep your weight under control, try and work on mats as often as you can. You can head off a lot of problems but this business can eat you up if you don't take care of yourself, and even then there are some things that are unavoidable.


Yes I always say to people that the two things you need to invest in and don't go cheap are your Feet Shoes Socks Insoles Foot Related stuff and also your bed


----------

